# Rant



## Ohio Hunter (Oct 31, 2008)

I normally don't post here and I never rant but........ I would like to thank the assclown that thought they needed my tree stand more than me. I would have been ok if it was gone, but the fact you mangled it and left most of it on the ground was aggravating. Oh and FYI next time undo the ratchet straps don't cut them you may be able to use them for something. All of this on posted private property. Anyways I can also report starting to see horns moving during the day I have a feeling about this weekend. Good luck everyone and stay safe


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I feel your pain. I have been there.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I had a strap on stand at mosquito some years back and I had those 4' sections you fit together strapped to the tree to climb up into the stand. I had them bolted together with nylon insert nuts. Some jackwad busted off the bottom 2 sections by just twisting it back and forth. I had to carry a ladder back into the woods to get my stand down. Just senseless to me. So I know where you're coming from. Choot em.lol


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

better yet where a place I used to hunt we had a F?!ka$$ that would cut the straps just enough that would hold the stand in the tree!! but put it to you this way we caught THEM!!! it pays to walk around and check ur straps if ya use em!!!


----------



## alpine5575 (Jul 22, 2006)

beetlebailey said:


> better yet where a place I used to hunt we had a F?!ka$$ that would cut the straps just enough that would hold the stand in the tree!! but put it to you this way we caught THEM!!! it pays to walk around and check ur straps if ya use em!!!


Can I ask what you did to them, or with them ??

I think if I caught someone doing that to my stand, I would make them the first to hunt out of it. For safety purposes though I would make them attach a safety harness to the tree, then around there neck, and then have them jump up and down for joy since I generously let them hunt my favorite stand


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it just seems like no matter what we do in life there is always going to be that 10% that just has to screw things up for the rest of us. that's something my senior drill instructor in marine boot camp kept pounding into our heads. and I have to say he was pretty close. but I think now the number might be a little higher. i'll never understand why some people will just destroy peoples things for no reason. my drill instructor called them s##t birds.

I have had a lot of stuff stolen over the last couple of yrs and im pretty sure who was doing it. they are no longer welcome here and things have quit being stolen. but at least I knew they needed money and was just taking it to pawn shops. but for someone to just destroy your property for no reason it takes a real a hole.

I had a nice 65 mustang once and had my radio mounted in one of those slide mounts that locks. someone took a crow bar and pried it out damaging my dash. the keys were in the ignition. someone stole the radio out of my truck and cut the antenna wire, and they could have just unplugged the wire. I wasn't really to mad about the loss of my radios. but I was really peeved about the damage they had done.

I had an older friend back when I was about 16. and we would go walking at night and every time we passed a convertible he would take out his switch blade knife and destroy the tops. I never understood why he did this. he didn't even know the people. im glad that we parted ways many yrs ago. after growing up a little bit and started having a few things of my own and having someond damage or steal them really gave me a whole new look on life. if I knew someone that would damage or steal off others I would be the first to turn them in. sorry for such a long rant.
sherman


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Sherman 51, I think the percentage nowadays is a lot higher than 10 %. A guy I used to work with had a saying about people. His saying was "If you're normal, you're in the minority." I believe he was right. It shows more everyday.


----------

